# Supper tonight...



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 6, 2021)

...consisted of pan seared, marinated fresh yellowfin tuna steaks, sea scallops, crab cakes, roasted Brussel sprouts, and my version of Mexican street corn.
Here we go...

The tuna steaks are up first. Made a marinade of 4 TBSP low sodium soy sauce, 2 TBSP local honey, and 2 TBSP toasted sesame oil. Mixed it all together and added 1/2tsp or so of fresh ground black pepper and 1/2 tsp or so of cayenne pepper. I put the tuna in a sealable bag with the marinade for about an hour. The scallops were thawed and dried on paper towels...







Here's the lineup for the corn...






- 1 lb. of fresh corn cut off the cob from my freezer
- 2 TBSP Duke's mayonnaise
- 2 TBSP sour cream
- 1 tsp cayenne pepper
- 1 tsp chili powder
- 1 TBSP Tajin seasoning
- 1/2 cup of Cotija cheese

Corn is sautéed in a couple of TBSPs of canola oil until tender and starting to get some color...






Add in the rest of the ingredients and stir to combine. Then stir in about 1/2 cup of Cotija cheese and it's ready to eat...






Dust the scallops with J.O.'s #1 and pan sear each side in EVOO and a little butter on medium high for a minute or so...






Next up is the tuna steaks. A little EVOO in a skillet on medium high until smoking and then they're ready to go in...






About 1 minute or so and flip. One more minute or so and they're rare to medium rare and done...






The crab cakes are store bought and the brand is Dockside from Kroger, nothing special. They cooked in a 400℉ oven for about 20 minutes. The Brussel sprouts were simply tossed in EVOO, course salt and fresh ground black pepper, and were cooked at 450℉ until brown, which was about 30 minutes...






Time to eat...






My intentions were to grill the tuna steaks, but mother nature had other plans. As for the corn, I was planning to cook it in a cast iron skillet on the grill as well, but I can't fool with mother nature. The Tajin has a serious lime kick to it, if you've never used it, but it really has a fantastic taste.

Oh, it's still pouring down rain...


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 6, 2021)

Looks good


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 6, 2021)

Only thing missing is a place setting for me! Man that is a darn good looking meal
Jim


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 6, 2021)

Nice! I love good scallops! Are you from around SD or a boarder town? I was introduced to Tajin  on fruit for the first time years ago when I moved to San Diego and it’s been a staple seasoning ever since! I’ve mixed it with brown sugar and fruit, then wrapped tin foil snd thrown on the grill with good results! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 6, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Looks good


Thanks a bunch, Peach...


JLeonard said:


> Only thing missing is a place setting for me! Man that is a darn good looking meal
> Jim


Jim, after us and a plate for our son-in-law, wasn't much left, but you're always welcome to come. I'll fix extra next time...


bauchjw said:


> Nice! I love good scallops! Are you from around SD or a boarder town? I was introduced to Tajin  on fruit for the first time years ago when I moved to San Diego and it’s been a staple seasoning ever since! I’ve mixed it with brown sugar and fruit, then wrapped tin foil snd thrown on the grill with good results! Thank you for sharing!


jw, I'm not from the west coast. I was born and raised right here in South Carolina and I first read about Tajin when 

 TNJAKE
 posted a cook he did a couple of years ago. I really like the stuff and use it in any dish that I feel tastes good with a citrus kick. Thank you for your kind words...


----------



## jcam222 (Oct 6, 2021)

It all looks excellent! I would especially murder that tuna.


----------



## bauchjw (Oct 6, 2021)

It’s good stuff, try sprinkling on orange slices or watermelon!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Oct 6, 2021)

Heck yeah Smoke. Yellow fin is king dong. That’s good fish. Excellent meal sir, finely done. I like it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 6, 2021)

Surf and Surf, always a great combination!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 7, 2021)

jcam222 said:


> It all looks excellent! I would especially murder that tuna.


Thank you, Jeff...


bauchjw said:


> It’s good stuff, try sprinkling on orange slices or watermelon!


Thank you, I'll definitely give it a try...


SmokinEdge said:


> Heck yeah Smoke. Yellow fin is king dong. That’s good fish. Excellent meal sir, finely done. I like it.


Thank you, Edge, for your kind words...


civilsmoker said:


> Surf and Surf, always a great combination!


Yes sir, Civil, we like a little seafood to go along with our seafood...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Oct 7, 2021)

Great looking meal.  What is this thing called rain?


----------



## xray (Oct 7, 2021)

That’s my kind of meal Smoke, everything looks absolutely delicious!!


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 7, 2021)

looks excellent! would definitely knock a plate of that off!


----------



## Colin1230 (Oct 7, 2021)

Fantastic meal and very well documented!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 7, 2021)

That’s a fine looking meal there my friend!
Nice write up & great photo’s!
And that tuna is perfectly done for my taste!
Al


----------



## yankee2bbq (Oct 7, 2021)

Great job!


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 7, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> Great looking meal.  What is this thing called rain?


Brian, we haven't had much rain in the past 2 weeks or so and it was much needed, just not when I want to cook on the grill.... And by the way, it's raining again today...


xray said:


> That’s my kind of meal Smoke, everything looks absolutely delicious!!


Thank you so much Ray...


smokerjim said:


> looks excellent! would definitely knock a plate of that off!


Jim, I appreciate your kind words...


Colin1230 said:


> Fantastic meal and very well documented!


Thank you, Colin. I try to post where it can be easily duplicated by others. Before I started participating in this forum, I "stole" a lot of recipes and techniques and always appreciated the details...


SmokinAl said:


> That’s a fine looking meal there my friend!
> Nice write up & great photo’s!
> And that tuna is perfectly done for my taste!
> Al


Al, we love our tuna on the rare side, it just gets too dry if it's cook much more than that. Thank you for your comments...


yankee2bbq said:


> Great job!


Thank you, Yankee...


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 7, 2021)

Thank you to all for the likes and to the powers that be that thought my supper was good enough to make the rounds on the carousel, it all means a lot to me...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 7, 2021)

Looks Mighty Tasty, GS !!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## Steve H (Oct 7, 2021)

Fine looking meal! Like!


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 7, 2021)

Great meal and explanation of the doings.  Well deserving of the ride

David


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 10, 2021)

You hooked me with the yellowfin tuna steaks! Nice job! Like!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Oct 11, 2021)

Great looking meal.

Warren


----------

